# Still having fun



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Got some super tiny frogs, team effort of lapala, etch & husky with amazing oldman hooks. Huge jointed frog creeper, as well as 4 big a** pikies.
Hope you like them

Thanks
Etch

PS foot shot just for you mini


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Etch,

Awsome!

I'm super impressed with the skill it takes to add that much detail to small baits!

MS


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Etch- amazing, marvellous stuff, love your work.pete


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Etch your baits are always amazing, those Pikies will get smashed for sure! As for the foot shot ROFL thanx....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice stuff, Etch! I really like those smaller frogs. Those might be better at certain times of the season depending on what phase of growth the local frogs are in at the time.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice stuff! It is always a big thrill when you catch fish on the lures that you make. Keep up the good work!


----------

